# New to Forum



## Tank Osborn (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi all! New to the forum and wasn't sure if this was the place to start.


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 5, 2015)

Meet and greet forum would be best. However, welcome along.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## donald1 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello!


----------



## Buka (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Tank.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 5, 2015)

Tank Osborn said:


> Hi all! New to the forum and wasn't sure if this was the place to start.


Good to have you here! Tell us a bit about your martial art and what is the best thing about it for you  Jx


----------



## Instructor (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome!  Enjoy MT.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome to MT.   How did you find this forum and what arts are you interested in


----------



## jezr74 (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## K-man (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes, welcome to MT.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 6, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Tank Osborn (Jun 10, 2015)

Jenna said:


> Good to have you here! Tell us a bit about your martial art and what is the best thing about it for you  Jx


I train at Shockwave Defense University in Albuquerque, NM. In fact I am going through an Instructorship there! What I love about our system is it is a practical system for everyday use. We train H2H, Weapons, Survival and as instructors we stick fight!


----------



## Jenna (Jun 11, 2015)

Tank Osborn said:


> I train at Shockwave Defense University in Albuquerque, NM. In fact I am going through an Instructorship there! What I love about our system is it is a practical system for everyday use. We train H2H, Weapons, Survival and as instructors we stick fight!


Sounds awesome.. it would be interesting to hear some more about your system as it sounds quite eclectic.. maybe you would consider posting up a new thread to let every one know how things are going? good luck with the instructorship though.. wishes for every thing working out as you hope, Jxx


----------

